# For the Lurkers and Looky-Loos



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy folks!

This isn't a condemnation or the like but I would like to point out one small point. There are quite a few damned good stories up with little in the way of replies beyond the author's own and those of us who post here frequently ourselves. Looking at most any given post, one will see many views but very few replies. I'd like to see an end to this, or at least an increase in posts by others stopping in to read the stories these good folks have put up for your viewing pleasure. I'm not asking for glowing reviews or page after page of how great the story is, but even something as simple as 'good work' would really be nice to see. It helps fluff the egos we've built up for ourselves :biggrin:. 

In all seriousness though, it would be nice to see a few more of you doing more than just stopping in. Like I said, this isn't some rant or guilt trip, but these folks are putting a lot of work into what they do and a nice pat on the back and some kind words would be nice. I know we can't all spend hours in here reading every little thing. I, myself, try to read at least one or two stories a night depending on their length and post on them and there are still many I have to get to. For those of you who have something up, I'll do my best to get around to posting a reply to fluff that ego and ladel out some praise heh heh heh :so_happy:

In closing, it doesn't take a lot to thank these fine folks for the work they're putting up for all of our enjoyment. Just a couple words at the very least doesn't take much time at all.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Ahhem, ahhem, I would much appreciate some comments on my story (THE SIEGE OF KARACK VAR). Good post by the way, to many unnoticed talents in here (not talking about myself :grin.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Well said Nate :victory:

Sniper


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Shogun_Nate said:


> it doesn't take a lot to thank these fine folks for the work they're putting up for all of our enjoyment. Just a couple words at the very least doesn't take much time at all.


Nate makes a very good and important point, support the writers!

There is a great deal of very, very good writing here, and a lot that with little support could become much stronger. 

The overall quality of fan fiction here on Heresy Online far surpasses what can be found on the vast majority of GW/gaming forums... treasure it! 

A good idea to prevent stories slipping through the net would be a 'tales of renown' thread:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38613

k:


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

You have an excellent point right there:victory::biggrin:...


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

What I find ironic about this is the people posting here are the ones who write/post here on a regular basis :biggrin:!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I try to reply to the stories I read, however I tend to be too busy to make as much of this particular corner of the forums as I would like. However, I do understand the frustration that writers may feel due to lack of comments, I have posted stories in the past that have had no comments too... :cray:

That said, I think being more specific about whether or not you want feedback and stating exactly what you would like feedback about would help a lot. In the painting forums if someone wants feedback they post a model and often ask for specific advice on how to do the face, highlighting, etc. I think people might be more willing to give feedback if they knew what you wanted as a writer, indeed if they knew that you actually wanted feedback at all.

This isn't meant as an admonishment, but in the past I have seen comments in good faith that have obviously irritated some hard working writer who has responded, well, less than happily to them. In the same sense I have seen master-crafted stories that most people would find very difficult to say anything but 'wow!' about and the writer being upset no-one has critiqued it.

Getting to the point, I think in some instances people would be more willing to give you (the writer) good feedback, that you actually want, if you put a little comment on the end saying what you would like. Something like:

'Just looking for a little feedback on what you honestly think. Do you think paragraph 2 is any good at all? I felt a bit lost with that bit, particularly when Azul kicked that guy in the crotch...'

or

'Hope you liked it, I am not looking for a critique as such since I don't want to re-edit it really, but do feel free to say what I might work on for next time.'


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy Squeek!

I agree with you partly. Yes, it would get more replies if someone added "looking for c + c" but I was aiming more at those who just read and move on. Not all writers want critiques of their work. They just feel like sharing something they've banged out. However, a kind word of thanks/praise would go a long way for those writers who post here to continue putting their stories up. That's what I'm aiming for. If someone took the time to read the story, why not take an extra couple minutes to say 'good job'. It's not so much a case of 'feed back' as praise (not trying to sound egotistical here..I think folks get what I'm saying lol). People like to know that their work was well received. 

Of course, your points on critiques are dead on. I believe that if someone wants them, they should say so and should be prepared to take them as they come. That's part and parcel of asking someone to review your work. Having said this, not all people who ask for "c + c" get it, hence this post lol. Well...I take that back... There are a fair few folks here who do that but sometimes stories get lost in the constantly shifting posts due to new works or resurrected ones.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I must say, i've been guilty in this respects myself. I tend to be the one who reads and moves on. Shame on me. IDK why i do it, maybe habit... But i'll see if i can't break it for the sake of failing ego's! Heaven knows everyone has boosted mine with praise for the first Writer's Circle post!

write on!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

It's a habit many have Ploss. I know when I first joined I did the same thing. I nosed around a bit for a while before I started posting 'good job' and helpful tidbits here and there. It's one of those things bud. Hopefully with a few gentle pokes from ye olde cattleprod folks will change their heathen ways! :biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

we are Heretics all. :grin:

CP


----------

